# 3d printed mathews grips



## jm_middleton07 (Sep 30, 2014)

I have gotten bored with printing little trinkets and toys for the kids. So I decided to print something that is useful. I hate the stock wood grip on my Mathews q2xl and tried shooting it without the grip but the riser is a little rough due to the cut out for the grip. I went to designing a grip in inventor. I went through a couple different version till I arrived at this design. It fits the bow well and feels pretty good in the hand. I will probably finish it with the tool dip I have left over from building my bow press. They are pretty rough when they come out of the printer but with a little sanding it is almost time to be dipped. Just got to figure out how to dip it and not end up with it were the riser goes. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Apohlo (Feb 18, 2013)

Awesome project! What is your means of attaching the grip to the riser?


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

i really want a 3d printer


----------



## jm_middleton07 (Sep 30, 2014)

Apohlo said:


> Awesome project! What is your means of attaching the grip to the riser?


It fits really tight but im going to use the two sided tape just like the oem Mathews grip does. It crossed my mind to recess a screw in it and tap the riser. Ill try the two sided tape first.


----------



## jm_middleton07 (Sep 30, 2014)

boilerfarmer12 said:


> i really want a 3d printer


I actually won the 3d printer at the IWF show in Atlanta this year. Its probably the only thing I have won in my life. I do engineering/drafting in the woodworking industry so the 3d printer is like owning my own little cnc for now. I would still love to have a cnc router. It kind of sucks because im using autocad & inventor at home as much as I do at work.


----------



## bfd300 (Mar 8, 2009)

That's cool....... Looks awesome nice work............I cant start a new project I just got into hydrographic dipping LOl.........


----------



## jm_middleton07 (Sep 30, 2014)

bfd300 said:


> That's cool....... Looks awesome nice work............I cant start a new project I just got into hydrographic dipping LOl.........


I would love to get rid of the camo on my bow for something different. I could paint the riser but the limbs I would rather have dipped. Got any cool colors/ graphics?


----------



## RBrave (Aug 31, 2014)

For whatever reason, this had never crossed my mind. I have a Mission Ballistic, and there are only a couple aftermarket grips out there. Having free access to a few different 3D printers at work, this may be my next project.


----------



## bfd300 (Mar 8, 2009)

jm_middleton07 said:


> I would love to get rid of the camo on my bow for something different. I could paint the riser but the limbs I would rather have dipped. Got any cool colors/ graphics?


OH yes check out www.mydipkit.com a lot of diff patterns.


----------



## redyak3 (Nov 5, 2011)

Awesome job!!!


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

How long does it take a 3d printer to crank out a grip like you've made?

I have a Gillo riser that came with a 3d printed grip. I have no idea how much finishing work has been done on it since it was printed but I'd say that it has plenty of "tooth" which might help the plastic dip adhere all that much better.


----------



## samg74 (Dec 12, 2014)

jm_middleton07 said:


> It fits really tight but im going to use the two sided tape just like the oem Mathews grip does.....


*Shoe Goo ???*

I (heart) Shoe Goo for projects where I need some long-term bend or release if needed. A thin coat on each surface, then 2 minutes to pre-cure, then attach and test, then let sit with 72 hours for full cure.

Used with bicycle tube patches it's also Gawd's gift for rubber waders. I patch both sides at holes.


----------



## jm_middleton07 (Sep 30, 2014)

Hunter Dave said:


> How long does it take a 3d printer to crank out a grip like you've made?
> 
> I have a Gillo riser that came with a 3d printed grip. I have no idea how much finishing work has been done on it since it was printed but I'd say that it has plenty of "tooth" which might help the plastic dip adhere all that much better.



It took about 2 and half hours to print it out. That is at 25% solid with .2mm layers. It would take a lot longer if I used .1mm layers with 100% solid fill. I tried the tool dip but I think it would be better with a spray can than the dip. It didn't come out to good.


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

Did you try brushing the coating on instead of dipping the grip? I've used the PlastiDip spray on limbs and risers and it would not be durable enough to withstand the constant hand contact that a grip would be exposed to. Spray-on truck bed liner would be a better, more durable option.


----------



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)

Should start selling those...


----------



## jm_middleton07 (Sep 30, 2014)

sixstringer4528 said:


> Should start selling those...


I could. I actually sent one out to one of the members on here to check it out. I will be getting some black plastic in soon. PM me if anyone would be interested.


----------



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)

jm_middleton07 said:


> I could. I actually sent one out to one of the members on here to check it out. I will be getting some black plastic in soon. PM me if anyone would be interested.


How much?


----------



## jm_middleton07 (Sep 30, 2014)

sixstringer4528 said:


> How much?


I don't really know what a fair price would be. I was thinking 20 plus shipping that should cover the materials and the 3.5 hours to print it. The last version I did that is pictured above was taking about 2.5 hours till I increased the density of the part. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

That is awesome!


----------



## nathanjones (Dec 1, 2014)

RBrave said:


> For whatever reason, this had never crossed my mind. I have a Mission Ballistic, and there are only a couple aftermarket grips out there. Having free access to a few different 3D printers at work, this may be my next project.


I have a Mission Ballistic too and was thinking the same thing as soon as I started reading this thread. 

If you come up with something, I would definitely appreciate it if you shared the design or posted it to Shapeways.


----------



## jm_middleton07 (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm sure I could design a new grip if I had the factory one to get dimensions from. If you have a 3d printer you should be able to make and print your own. Buy some calipers and measure what you have factory. Then change the sizes to get the fit and style you want. I left mine a little thick on the left side to have a spot to place my finger tips. It's still a lot thinner than the factory one.


----------



## RBrave (Aug 31, 2014)

jm_middleton07 said:


> I'm sure I could design a new grip if I had the factory one to get dimensions from. If you have a 3d printer you should be able to make and print your own. Buy some calipers and measure what you have factory. Then change the sizes to get the fit and style you want. I left mine a little thick on the left side to have a spot to place my finger tips. It's still a lot thinner than the factory one.


If I had more experience with different grips I might be able to design one to my liking, but being new to archery all I know is the Ballistic grip. I have pretty large hands so it's no big deal, but I can't help but think there are better variations out there. Happy to get dimensions off my bow / grip if you're interested in designing one. I have pretty much unlimited free access to stratasys and makerbot 3D printers, should you want someone to test fit things


----------



## jm_middleton07 (Sep 30, 2014)

RBrave said:


> If I had more experience with different grips I might be able to design one to my liking, but being new to archery all I know is the Ballistic grip. I have pretty large hands so it's no big deal, but I can't help but think there are better variations out there. Happy to get dimensions off my bow / grip if you're interested in designing one. I have pretty much unlimited free access to stratasys and makerbot 3D printers, should you want someone to test fit things


I would figure out what type of grip fits you best (high, medium or low wrist). If you need help figuring out what you have or want there is some good information on this site about this topic. Myself i didn't like the q2xl's bulky grip and shot it with out a grip. Due to the sharp edges on the riser i had to have something. I made it to fit as close to what the bare riser felt like and added in some things to make me more comfortable when i shoot. Then if you can remove your grip and get the dimensions of the inside that wraps the riser and the outside dimensions I can draw one up and send you the .stl file to test it out. If you need anything just pm me and ill try to help you out.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

great project and well done


----------



## RBrave (Aug 31, 2014)

jm_middleton07 said:


> I would figure out what type of grip fits you best (high, medium or low wrist). If you need help figuring out what you have or want there is some good information on this site about this topic. Myself i didn't like the q2xl's bulky grip and shot it with out a grip. Due to the sharp edges on the riser i had to have something. I made it to fit as close to what the bare riser felt like and added in some things to make me more comfortable when i shoot. Then if you can remove your grip and get the dimensions of the inside that wraps the riser and the outside dimensions I can draw one up and send you the .stl file to test it out. If you need anything just pm me and ill try to help you out.


That sounds great -- I'll shoot you a PM over the weekend, most likely. This is a subject I've been meaning to get into now that I've put enough arrows through my bow. I definitely torqued a shot on a deer last fall...not bad enough to miss or lose a deer, but bad enough that the process didn't go as I had anticipated.


----------



## AccuArcher (Feb 1, 2008)

Any pictures of some made with black plastic.


----------

